# First time milker the goat and us



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello Well we had our first baby this morning- we are milking the mom and feeding the baby with it... our question is how much milk should we be getting-- 
Mom is 1/2 Nubian, 1/4 Sannan and 1/4 Alpine

the first one after the baby was born about 30 min we got 2.5 oz and have gotten about 3 to 3.5 oz since then a friend said to milk her ever 2 or so hrs to feed the baby and get her milk up-- what is your thoughts on this?

Donna B


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats not alot of milk. 

what are you feeding her?


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

thats not a lot of milk at all.....my milkers usualkly give one quarter to one half a gallon right after kidding. Even though she is a cross breed she is all dairy goat. Does her udder feel hard or hot? she should be going up in her milk prodcution as the days go by.
beth


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

That is not very much at all. My 2 year old FF Nubian gave me 14 oz. the first morning I milked her...that's not very much either, but she did have a little more that night. At about a week and a half she is up to 4-4.5 lbs. a day. I expect that she will continue to go up.

I agree with Beth...is her udder hard or hot?? And I would think she would go up in production as well...just might take a while.


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

yesterday was slow going- but this morning she gave 15 oz. but now she does not seem to want to eat, and it looks like she has lose stoles. We feed Kents Goat food. 

Donna B


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

What is the protein % of that food?

Give her 6ccs of vitamin B sub Q since she isn't eating, if you have some probios give her that also. A little pepto might not hurt if her poo is loose.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

what also is her calcium intake?

15 ounces is a little better. Something isn't totaly right or she would be giving much more.

the protein % is important too. I like to feed a 16% 

Pepto will help with the loose stools but you want to check her eyelids as well. IF the lower lid is pale she needs to be wormed.

If it is pink she is ok.


----------



## jBlaze (Oct 9, 2007)

Suddenly increasing her grain would cause loose stools, we've done that yep. Some does just start slow, if she gave you 15 oz this am after kidding yesterday, there is good hope. I had a FF about 3 weeks ago that had nearly no udder, she is supporting happy bouncing twins, so she must be giving around half gallon a day. Hopefully your doe will get up there in a few days. I agree with giving her already recommended stuff.  (B-vit, pro-bios, nutradrench, kaolin-pectin (like pepto but is FOR animals) alfalfa, fresh water.) 
You have good support here, and now some hope, it worked out for me. :hug: 
Congrats!!


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

is the baby nursing off of her at all? also you should take her temp. usually a low temp & not eating is a sigh of milk fever. i would give her every thing that was mentioned before. you can not od them on b-vit. i use the vitb comlex fortified for my alpines. also you might want to give her a little warm water with a little bit of mollases in it.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

she may need some calcium, some CMPK or even tums smashed up and mixed in with molasses. i give three or four to a one fifty lb doe.
beth


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Any more news? How's your doe doing? :hug: 

Di


----------



## NightHawk (Mar 9, 2008)

I also have a doe that is 1/2 Nubian, 1/4 Saanen, and 1/4 Alpine. After having her kids I believe she was giving 28 cups of milk a day.
I hope your doe is okay. Good luck!


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you for asking! She is EATING  and giving about 40 oz a day :thumb: better then the 10 or so we were getting the first few days...

The really great thing is she loves to be milked she just stands there and eats or just watches you... 

so hopefully we can keep the milk going up and we will not only be able to feed the baby but that the 2 daughter will be able to drink some soon too... 

Here is a picture of the mom


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

The picture I put in the last post is of the doe we are talking about... her name is Aja and she is the one that is 1/2 nubian, 1/4 saanna and 1/4 alpine... we say she has airplane ears..

She will be two the end of this month.

Donna B


----------



## jBlaze (Oct 9, 2007)

NightHawk said:


> II believe she was giving 28 cups of milk a day.
> !


 :shocked: 
A gallon is 16 cups.
Does your goat weigh a lot and have four teats?!!


----------



## NightHawk (Mar 9, 2008)

> The picture I put in the last post is of the doe we are talking about... her name is Aja and she is the one that is 1/2 nubian, 1/4 saanna and 1/4 alpine... we say she has airplane ears..


She's a beautiful goat. We say ours has airplane ears too. 



> A gallon is 16 cups.
> Does your goat weigh a lot and have four teats?!!


Yes, she's a big goat. She only produces that much for the first week or two though and then production starts to drop fairly fast. Her mom's production starts lower, but stays a lot steadier throughout her lactation.


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

I am glad to say that every day we get a little bit more and there is enough for the baby (Goat) and a little for the girls to have some too! :leap: 


Donna B


----------

